# Duo temp pro and Smart Grinder pro



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi all I'm in need of some advice please! The wife has come up with a deal. She's prepared to buy me a Sage duo temp pro and the smart grinder pro. I've read from a few post in the forum the the duo temp pro is a decent machine and is better then Classic? Is it the case or am I barking up the wrong tree. Lol

not seem much reviews on the grinder yet, I was wondering if you guys can shed some light please? I will be doing espresso grinds mostly but occasional corse grind for French press in the evenings.

Im thinking of buying from Appliance Online as they do a 6 months finance deal with no interest.







)

very much appreciate for your advice.

Mark


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Mark.

Its a great set up... I have just got this machine, so still early days.... But for me it is leagues above a classic. You wont be dissapointed with it.

As for the grinder, its absoloutly fine for espresso and brew, easily adjustable with very little clumping. Seems very consistent to me. Its a nice pair with the machine, if you can put a bit more in maybe get a mignon, but the pro will cause you no issues

good luck


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

hi @Burnzy

thanks for for the reply. I've bn looking around and doing some homework. Was looking at a used Gaggia classic and a Mazzer SJ used. My wife's not keen on used one and Mazzer would be too tall for my kitchen. Hence I got onto Sage.

I've bn looking at the burr size for smart grinder pro but can't seem to find it. I havens I haven't look at mignon yet, will do some homework.

Cheers


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Miles better than a classic


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MarkT said:


> hi @Burnzy
> 
> I've bn looking at the burr size for smart grinder pro but can't seem to find it. I havens I haven't look at mignon yet, will do some homework.
> 
> Cheers


I've seen mention a few times that the Smart Grinder Pro burrs are 38mm conical.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

So I wold be better off awaiting for Mazzer Mini then.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

If you can, always wait for a mazza mini over the sage grinder... Thats a no brainer, infact im looking for maza mini after christmas.

as far as the duo temp pro goes; do it!!! Seriously its a lovely machine.. I am sitting here now enjoying a latte that beats anything i have done on the classic in 2 years!!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Will do Burnzy I'll scrap the sage grinder and wait for mini. Definitely getting a duo temp pro. Will try and order it today if I get Time. Peeping Christmas Dinner and I'm off to work at 10:45 till midnight.









Merry Christmas and Have a great one!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

MarkT said:


> Will do Burnzy I'll scrap the sage grinder and wait for mini. Definitely getting a duo temp pro. Will try and order it today if I get Time. Peeping Christmas Dinner and I'm off to work at 10:45 till midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you mate!!! Enjoy the machine.


----------



## Ritch (Aug 23, 2015)

DTP is a fantastic piece of kit; I'd sing its praises, but I've just done that on another thread and might get RSI if I do.

Mine is paired with a Smart Grinder Pro which is a good piece of kit, but with hindsight, I wouldn't buy it again; I'd do a little more saving up and would get something else, most likely a Mazza as has already been mentioned. Until it gives up the ghost though, it'll be staying; it'll do just fine until it decides to move to Silicon Heaven...

R.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Cheers @Ritch I have ordered mine and awaiting to be delivered. Although I'm gonna have to save up on the grinder as spent all my money On the machine. Lol


----------



## Carajillo Cortado (May 2, 2020)

Glad I found another happy owner of DTP 😊

Had mine for 4 months now,want to clean up the shower gasket and take it off the group head...Thing is,the machine is under warranty ,do you think it's a good idea at all ? I mean,descaling and cleaning is one thing,but taking off parts of the machine...

I need to do the cleaning and descaling ASAP,as noticed a small drop of water where the group head connects to the main body.That happened when I put a freshley ground coffee from the Sage Smart grinder which I bought few days ago.

First time used a grind 11,and 18 sec of grinding for double shot.Came out really good!

Suddenly the shots started to come out very sour and undrinkable straight the next morning ,despite that I've used the same grind,beans and tempo .

Gave Sage a call and been told to stop using a fine grind untill I descale the machine (I mentioned I haven't done it since I had the machine).Also they've sent the descaler pack for free.

Please excuse my chaotic post ,it's my first one here and I just need a cheer up😃Thank you all


----------

